# The FBI Job



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2007)

The FBI was hiring
Three applicants remained, all were evenly matched. They were two men and a woman.For the final test they were asked to bring their spouses with them.
The first man was handed a pistol, told to go in the other room and kill his wife. He didn't even make it to the door.
The second man, when handed the pistol, walked into the room and came out sobbing a few minutes later, not being able to kill his wife.
The woman was handed the pistol last, she walked into the room, shut the door and shots were heard, followed by yelling and screaming and banging.
After almost half an hour she came out, drenched in sweat and covered in blood. She explained, "This damn gun is loaded with blanks! I had to beat him to death with a chair"




The Moral of this Story:
Women are not to be trusted


----------

